# Hello All! Need some opinions!



## CarnalProdigy (Feb 27, 2016)

Hello All,

I wanted to seek your advice on some gear for my goals if you all care to share some opinions. I am 48 and have let myself go. I have worked out 3 - 5 times a week since high school up till about 10 years ago.
I used to be a gym rat back in the day, but things have changed so much it seems in the gear arena....and I am not trying to bulk up this time around (although) if I could cut and bulk it would be nice. I am trying to follow the rules here for my first post as far as formatting and such. So if I get something wrong just let me know. Here are some details

1) Age:                                          48
2) Height:                                      68"
3) Weight:                                      250
4) Percent Body-fat:                        25    
5) Years of Consistent Training Exp:    15
6) Previous Cycle experience:            Anadrol-50 8/wk cycle.......3 times over a 7 year era
7) Training Routine:                         5 Day/week in gym (Chest/Back/Abdominals, Shoulders/Arms/Abdominals, Legs/Abdominals, Repeat) 
8) Diet:                                         A bit confused here since I am cutting. I am on fitday now and plan on using whey protein, etc...
9) Cycle Goals:                               Cut, Lose around 30lbs and 6" from waistline if possible and feel pretty again lol!

Money is not really an issue so input this into any recommendations!

Thank you all and I look forward to contributing here!

Carnal


----------



## brazey (Feb 28, 2016)

Welcome....


----------



## SeattlesBest (Feb 29, 2016)

Everything looks prettt good. You just need to dial in your diet and see how many cals it takes you to drop to cut weight. Remember to always eat heathy the quality of the calories means alot to. Good luck brother. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## CarnalProdigy (Mar 1, 2016)

CarnalProdigy said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I wanted to seek your advice on some gear for my goals if you all care to share some opinions. I am 48 and have let myself go. I have worked out 3 - 5 times a week since high school up till about 10 years ago.
> I used to be a gym rat back in the day, but things have changed so much it seems in the gear arena....and I am not trying to bulk up this time around (although) if I could cut and bulk it would be nice. I am trying to follow the rules here for my first post as far as formatting and such. So if I get something wrong just let me know. Here are some details
> ...



Is it because I'm new to the forum that I've only had 2 replies out of 477 views?


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 1, 2016)

CarnalProdigy said:


> Is it because I'm new to the forum that I've only had 2 replies out of 477 views?


No.. It's because this place is slow as a slug. Head over to ASF. It's the sister site to this one. Anabolicsteriodfourms.com 

You will have much better luck there bro.


----------



## the_predator (Mar 1, 2016)

SeattlesBest said:


> No.. It's because this place is slow as a slug. Head over to ASF. It's the sister site to this one. Anabolicsteriodfourms.com
> 
> You will have much better luck there bro.


Come on Seattle, don't shift what little we have to ASF. We are rebuilding lol. To the OP, if you ask your question in the anabolic section you will get plenty of replies.


----------



## SeattlesBest (Mar 1, 2016)

the_predator said:


> Come on Seattle, don't shift what little we have to ASF. We are rebuilding lol. To the OP, if you ask your question in the anabolic section you will get plenty of replies.


Hahaha, that's hilarious. So true. I felt bad for the guy. He's definitely looking for more information, lol. 

So many lurkers around here.


----------



## Riles (Mar 3, 2016)

Welcome


----------

